# Blythe Star



## mcwee

Hello, Just wondering if any members have a photograph of the "Blythe Star" which was lost in 1973 of southern Tasmania, that they could post or email me. I am trying to build a small model from one grainy photo in a book. 
The ship was built in 1955 as the Tandik renamed in early 1960's.

Thanks in advance
rgds
mcwee


----------



## RICHARD DAVIES

I have a good photo of her steaming up the Yarra. Will scan and try to post. My father Mervyn Davies was a co owner and the ship's agent.


----------



## RICHARD DAVIES

mcwee - let me have your email or street address and I will send you a copy of the photo.


----------



## robingail

Hi
I was working on wharf extensions in Albany early 70ties, The Blythe Star approached the wharf & went astern then hit the wharf fairly hard. The prop had dropped off. Probably her last trip to WA before going to Tassy . There was another one very similar Kings Star which called into Fremantle regularly with logs from Borneo.


----------



## trotterdotpom

I remember seeing the wreck of Blythe Star marked on the chart and was thinking it was in Bass Strait, but then started wondering if it wasn't off the southwest coast of Tasmania. Imagine my surprise when I Googled Blythe Star and found this on a website called Shipwrecks of Tasmania:

"Blythe Star. Twin-screw motor vessel, 305/138 tons. # 177206. Built at Prince of Wales Bay, Hobart, 1945; reg. Melbourne 6/1949. Captain Francis McCudden. Sailed from Ulverstone for Melbourne with a cargo of timber and canned peas; engine room exploded, and setting fire to the vessel, 17 May 1959. The epxlosion killed the second enginner. The ten remaining crew made Burnie in the ship's boat. Meanwhile, the smoke had been seen by the crew of the Union Steamship Company's Kumalla, which pulled alongside and attempted to take the burning vessel in tow. By now the weather had deteriorated, with heavy rain and strong winds that fanned the flames, the swell preventing hoses from being deployed successfully. The pilot launch Miowera also turned up, but was equally powerless. The hull drifted about until it burned to the waterline and sank. The reason for the explosion was never explained. 
On 5 June 1951, stranded at Leven Heads while outward bound, but floated off undamaged at high tide the following day. 
On 8 May 1953, fire broke out while tied up at South Wharf, Melbourne; much of her superstructure, including the crew accommodation, was destroyed. Did not re-enter service until March 1957. 
Note: As a replacement, the owners purchased the steel motor vessel Tandik, which was in turn renamed Blythe Star and was, in 1973, to be responsible for further loss of life off the Tasman Peninsula. [TS2] "

and 

"Blythe Star. Steel motor vessel, 321/144 tons. # 315392. Ex Tandik. Built at Le Havre, France, 1955; reg. Melbourne 4/1960, reg. Hobart, Bass Strait Shipping Co. Pty. Ltd., at the time of her loss. Lbd 134.6 x 25.3 x 8.7 ft. Captain George Cruickshank. On 12 October 1973, sailed from Prince of Wales Bay, Hobart for King Island with a cargo of superphosphate fertiliser, a ton of beer in kegs, and a crew of ten. Failed to arrive at Currie. Despite the most extensive air-sea search yet conducted in Australia, no trace of the vessel could be found. Official investigations ceased on 23 October 1973. Seven survivors were finally located at Deep Glen Bay on Tasman Peninsula eleven days after their vessel had capsized and sunk without warning about six miles due west of South-West Cape in eighty fathoms of water. The life raft was launched successfully; one crew died on the raft, and two others soon after the life raft drifted into Deep Glen Bay. An extensive inquiry was held at Melbourne between 3 December 1973 and 14 February 1974; virtually none of those involved in the vessel's operations or the search that commenced after she was reported missing escaped criticism. 
In December 1967, stranded on the Ela Reef, North Queensland. 
Also, later, ashore near Fremantle W.A. [TS2],[LAH] "

Now I think I must have seen both wrecks on charts in Bass Strait and Southwest Tasmania. the name drew my attention because I wondered, wrongly it turned out, if it was a Blue Star ship.

Bad ju ju! In the unlikely event I ever buy a boat, I'll make sure I don't call it Blythe Star!

There are a few photos of both ships on the web and a film clip describing the trying survival of the crew of Blythe Star (2). Did you have any connection to the ship, MacWee?

Regards, John T


----------



## RICHARD DAVIES

Further to the loss of the Blythe Star. My father leased it to the Tasmanian government with the intention of providing a crew to sail her, but the Government said is knew how to crew a ship and to save money recruited a crew. It sailed from Hobart with empty ballast tanks, and without informing anyone which coast, East or West it would sail around. It sailed to the West, struck heavy seas and the Captain decided to fill the ballast tanks. As they filled the ship began to roll with the moving surface and quickly went over. Authorities had to search both coasts, halving the resources.The raft drifted down the West coast beyond Hobart and finally came ashore East of Hobart. One crew died on the beach while another climbed a cliff and flagged down a passing motorist. The Owners were not criticised by the inquest but may well have been for allowing the government to crew the ship, but once it was leased they had no legal way to stop it.


----------



## Andrew Simpson

Dont forget to post a few photos of the model for us to see. 
My father, Alfred Simpson was the cook onboard at the time of the sinking. He was one of 3 that walked for help after the life raft came ashore at Deep Glen Bay. Interestingly it was his first trip back to see after a few years ashore after serving in the Royal Australian Navy. 
I think that Mick Dolman is the only member still alive today, with all the others gone.
Regards to all, Andrew Simpson


----------



## trotterdotpom

Is that Mick Doleman who was a wheel in the SUA, Andrew? I think he's one of the head honchos in the Maritime Union now.

John T


----------



## Cisco

Yep, I think Blythe Star was his first ship.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Thanks, Cisco.

It must have been quite a trial for all concerned.

John T


----------



## Andrew Simpson

Sorry about the double posting, put it down to fat fingers! 

Just another interesting fact which I guess has become some of Australian maritime history. 

After the inquiry into Blythe Star, my father brought the Rah (replacement) out to Australia.
Also, I am not exactly sure about the time line, but started leave in Tasmania as the Straitsman sailed for Melbourne. I remember going around to the house in the AM to see if he was home or was onboard during the sinking in the Yarra. After that he decided to leave the Tasmanian Transport Commission. 
Did a few trips on the Lysaght ships & eventually ended up as cook on the tugs at Westernport. ie Henry Bolte & Murray Porter. 
There you go guys, some nostalgia for the older blokes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWgvD7p0n7M

Cheers from Andrew


----------



## colmw1

*Deck boy Blythe Star circ 1969*

I have a few photo's i could scan and send. I am onboard my ship now Mv far Spirit .now and wont get home to tasmania until end of march.
my email is [email protected]

i look forward to seeing the finnished product.
Also why did you choose Blystar ?.

cheers col


----------



## colmw1

*Know paddy Boyal*



Andrew Simpson said:


> Sorry about the double posting, put it down to fat fingers!
> 
> Just another interesting fact which I guess has become some of Australian maritime history.
> 
> After the inquiry into Blythe Star, my father brought the Rah (replacement) out to Australia.
> Also, I am not exactly sure about the time line, but started leave in Tasmania as the Straitsman sailed for Melbourne. I remember going around to the house in the AM to see if he was home or was onboard during the sinking in the Yarra. After that he decided to leave the Tasmanian Transport Commission.
> Did a few trips on the Lysaght ships & eventually ended up as cook on the tugs at Westernport. ie Henry Bolte & Murray Porter.
> There you go guys, some nostalgia for the older blokes.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWgvD7p0n7M
> 
> Cheers from Andrew


my friend Paddy boyal was along term a/b there.


----------



## colmw1

*tasmanian transport offical sunk Blystar.*



RICHARD DAVIES said:


> Further to the loss of the Blythe Star. My father leased it to the Tasmanian government with the intention of providing a crew to sail her, but the Government said is knew how to crew a ship and to save money recruited a crew. It sailed from Hobart with empty ballast tanks, and without informing anyone which coast, East or West it would sail around. It sailed to the West, struck heavy seas and the Captain decided to fill the ballast tanks. As they filled the ship began to roll with the moving surface and quickly went over. Authorities had to search both coasts, halving the resources.The raft drifted down the West coast beyond Hobart and finally came ashore East of Hobart. One crew died on the beach while another climbed a cliff and flagged down a passing motorist. The Owners were not criticised by the inquest but may well have been for allowing the government to crew the ship, but once it was leased they had no legal way to stop it.


The ship was chartered to tasmanian transport. the MASTER George r crushank was ordered to mt the Dubble bottom tanks so more cargo could be loaded. ( bagged super for king Island ).the offical was transfered to SA govermant so did not face inquiry.


----------



## Dog Watch

*Dog Watch*



RICHARD DAVIES said:


> I have a good photo of her steaming up the Yarra. Will scan and try to post. My father Mervyn Davies was a co owner and the ship's agent.


Hello Richard, I have received an article for our ship magazine and looking for a good picture of the Blythe Star. Can anyone help with a high res (1-2 mb pic)?


----------



## Andrew Simpson

Hello Mcwee,
How is the model building going? I am interested in seeing photos of finished model. Also there are photos and some parts of the ship at the Maritime Museum down at Hobart. I have seen a sextant & the actual life raft that was supposed to be the from the sinking.

Regards from Andrew


----------



## Sandbar

https://radio.abc.net.au/programitem/pgml6mr4KV?play=true

Radio on Blythe Star sinking with actual interviews with survivors. 
Blythe Star sank in 1973, so most of the recording was taken from around that time.
As far as I know Mick Doleman is the only one left now.


----------



## Sandbar

Channel 7 is about to bring to rememberance the Blythe Star story. Currently going to interview Mick Dolman, they have also contacted myself for any photos, etc. When completed it will be on "Sunday Night" (name of show)
Cheers from Andrew


----------



## cueball44

This one ?


----------



## cueball44

Or this one ?


----------



## Ian Harrod

At one stage, all 3 vessels of the company were out of service: Blythe Star sank; Straitsman capsized in Melbourne and Joseph Banks was aground!


----------



## Sandbar

1973 Blythe Star


----------



## Ystradgynlais

RICHARD DAVIES said:


> I have a good photo of her steaming up the Yarra. Will scan and try to post. My father Mervyn Davies was a co owner and the ship's agent.


Hi Richard, was tempted to post this some time ago!

I knew your father quite well - last time I met him (I think) was at Leo Meyer's funeral ( Ex Master of the Wongala/VKVL), before that, we crossed paths at a party given to (can't remember his first name) Williams, Mate of the Wongala. When Leo retired, an ex German took command, Can't remember his name either! 

The Blythe Star came up in another post, which I had an input!

Cheers . . .


----------



## dave beaumont

Sandbar, any actual date as to when the story will be on Sunday Night show? Thanks Dave


----------



## Sandbar

I soon as I hear the date when it is happening I will post on this site. 

Also I have been asked for any photos and videos after the event which includes my father opening the Seafarers Memorial at Triabunna on the East Coast of Tasmania. 
Also video of him in a boat approaching Deep Glen Bay from the sea. 
I also heard that the camera team researching and filming this story went to Deep Glen Bay and were amazed at the cliffs that had to be climbed.

They asked me if I had a copy of The Marine Board of inquiry into the loss of the Blythe Star which I had obtained on line some years ago. Now it is a publication from Australian Government Publishing Service.

Sandbar


----------



## Sandbar

If anyone is interested, on Sunday the 1st of May on the "Sunday Night" program channel seven. 
There will be a story about the Blythe star sinking which my dad was on Alf Simpson,also there is an interview with my sister.

Sandbar
P.S. Sorry if the message is short as I have just come home after a stay in hospital for removal of melonoma in the back of the eye. Hard to see at the moment.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Thanks for that, Sandbar. Good luck with the eye.

John T


----------



## Sandbar

Thanks mate, I will keep an eye out for you!
Sandbar


----------



## trotterdotpom

Sandbar said:


> Thanks mate, I will keep an eye out for you!
> Sandbar


(Jester)(Jester)


----------



## vmr

thanks for the info sandbar, will watch the tv, i remember the blyth star, cheers vmr.


----------



## Bill1946

I served on Blythe Star 1-5-70 to 12-6-70.cargo explosive,around Australia.


----------



## Sandbar

Good to hear from you Bill 1946!
Sandbar


----------



## trotterdotpom

Managed to see the program repeated a couple of weeks ago. Rivetting stuff, pity some of the safety regulations, particularly regarding some simple communications, hadn't been in force before the loss of the ship.

John t


----------



## Farnk666

Reading this thread with interest.

My father was on the Blythe Star as a Marine Engineer - not sure exactly when, but a few years before the sinking. He was called as a witness to the inquiry.
Would anyone have known him? His name was Rodolfo Testi.


----------



## Sandbar

I have heard the name, most probably from the inquiry. 
I only was told it was coming to tv again on Thursday from the producer who rang my sister (the one that appeared on the show). 
My other sister still lives down in Crib Point, Victoria and married a labor politician now retired.

Cheers - Sandbar


----------



## Bill1946

*Blythe Star Marine Engineer*

Hi Farnk666
I don't recall the name Rodolfo Testi. 
If I can be of assistance, please contact me through the thread.


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla

dave beaumont said:


> Sandbar, any actual date as to when the story will be on Sunday Night show? Thanks Dave


Dave,

I have a feeling that there was an advert for a forthcoming screening last night.

I don't watch or take much notice of TV and even less notice of adverts. However, I think that there may have been an ad for a Blythe Star doco during the show last night of 'Great British Crimes' (or something like that) relating to the collision on the Thames where the party boat Marchioness got run over by the dredger Bowbelle. 

Sorry to be so vague but it might not be too far away. I do remember mention that there was only one crew member still alive and there was also reference to some rocky coastline involved (blah blah).....

Don't even know what channel it was all on but probably Foxtel.

Regards

Geoff (YM)


----------



## Farnk666

Thanks anyway folks - I'm just trying to put together a bit of a timeline of his career back then and thought it was worth a shot.

I'd be thankful for any suggestions where I might track down any further information - He took a job with Australian Dredging and General works an a dredge called the 'Crocodile' after his time on the Blythe Star.

They worked Melbourne, Cairns, Weipa and some other ports from late 60's through to 1974.


----------



## smck207

Hi Andrew 'Sandbar',
I'm Ken Jones' daughter. Dad was Chief Officer of the Blythe Star & died when they reached Deep Glen Bay. 
Has Mick contacted you about a memorial some descendants are looking at erecting? As it's the 45th anniversary next year we're trying to track everyone down.
It'd be great to make contact. 
Susan


----------



## Sandbar

PM sent, Susan. Good to hear from you
Andrew (Sandbar)


----------



## smck207

Sorry, only just put Yahoo messenger PM details in after digging out old account info so nothing received from you. Are you able to re-send? Thank you in advance. Susan


----------



## Sandbar

pm sent Susan


----------



## Bill1946

A memorial would be good idea,I was only on Blythe Star for a short time & a number of years before the sinking.If I can be any help,leave a message. Can be contacted by phone. 
Bill


----------



## smck207

Hi Bill,
Great to hear from you. I'll keep you posted of any progress but nothing's been organised as yet since I contacted 'Sandbar' & a few others.
It'll be the 45 year anniversary next October so things will start being organised from early next year, I'm hoping.
Thanks & regards,
Susan.


----------



## Bill1946

Susan,
Thanks for the message,keep me informed please.
regards Bill


----------



## KIBerry

Hi Andrew, I had the pleasure of sailing with your Dad he was a great guy, I first met him on the Joseph Banks and we were later on the Rah.


----------



## Sandbar

Good to hear, hope you are keeping well! 
I was based at Stony Point when the Joseph Banks was running cattle & sheep/ In those days I worked for Ports & Harbours.

Cheers Andrew


----------



## KIBerry

RICHARD DAVIES said:


> Further to the loss of the Blythe Star. My father leased it to the Tasmanian government with the intention of providing a crew to sail her, but the Government said is knew how to crew a ship and to save money recruited a crew. It sailed from Hobart with empty ballast tanks, and without informing anyone which coast, East or West it would sail around. It sailed to the West, struck heavy seas and the Captain decided to fill the ballast tanks. As they filled the ship began to roll with the moving surface and quickly went over. Authorities had to search both coasts, halving the resources.The raft drifted down the West coast beyond Hobart and finally came ashore East of Hobart. One crew died on the beach while another climbed a cliff and flagged down a passing motorist. The Owners were not criticised by the inquest but may well have been for allowing the government to crew the ship, but once it was leased they had no legal way to stop it.


Richard, even though your post was back in 2014 I have to correct an assumption that you have made about the Blyth Star. While I did not sail on her I joined the Transport Commission shortly after and sailed with people who had been on the Blyth Star. For a start George spoke with Trevor Roberts who was skipper of the Joseph Banks George was heading down the channel and Trevor was inward bound to Hobart, George told Trevor that he was going West about to KI. Alister Maddox was told that by Trevor when he arrived in Hobart.
On another occasion when Trevor was skipper of the Blyth Star and Tommy Sidwell was Chief engineer they were in Sea Elephant Bay on the East coast of King Island when the ship flopped over, my understanding is that it occurred after Tommy had transferd fuel from the double bottom up to the day tank.
I sailed with George after the Blyth Star sinking and in my opinion he should not have been back at sea. Maddox dicitated to George that they were going to load cargo on top of the hatch, something the ship was not designed to do.
I suspect that they departed from Prince of Wales Bay with the fuel tanks pressed up and by the time they were due to round SW Cape the engineer would have transferd fuel UP to the day tank, I suspect this would have placed her in a negative GM and when they rounded the Cape she fell over and sank.
The engineer in my opinion would not have attempted to fill a ballast tank because as you rightly say it would have created a greater free surface affect.
Unfortunately both Engineers died so we will never know the real truth.
I have to say that both the engineers held certificates of compendcy so your father could not have done any better.
Cheers, Ian.


----------



## KIBerry

Sandbar said:


> Good to hear, hope you are keeping well!
> I was based at Stony Point when the Joseph Banks was running cattle & sheep/ In those days I worked for Ports & Harbours.
> 
> Cheers Andrew


I had one complaint about your Dad. He would fill your plate and if you complained there was to much he would say "just leave what you can't eat" if you went back to the galley with anything on your plate he would say "what don't you like my cooking"
I have 2 kids who are chef's.


----------



## Sandbar

Ian, 
As a family we still have the same attitude in regards to food!

Cheers - Andrew


----------



## roland grard

Good day,

Blythe Star was built as Tandik for Norwegian owners, a couple of images of her launching together with a GA plan.

Roland


----------



## Sandbar

Good Photos, thanks for posting

Andrew


----------



## Pufferfish

Hello. I am researching the loss of Blythe Star in October 1973. Do the relatives of the crew who were aboard that fateful voyage have any information gleaned from their relatives about what actually happened to the ship? I have read all 2,162 pages of the official inquiry. I would be very interested to hear.


----------



## KIBerry

*Blyth Star sinking*

Hi Puff, if you would like to PM me on FB I could pass on some info about the ship before the sinking.


----------



## Pufferfish

Andrew Simpson said:


> Dont forget to post a few photos of the model for us to see.
> My father, Alfred Simpson was the cook onboard at the time of the sinking. He was one of 3 that walked for help after the life raft came ashore at Deep Glen Bay. Interestingly it was his first trip back to see after a few years ashore after serving in the Royal Australian Navy.
> I think that Mick Dolman is the only member still alive today, with all the others gone.
> Regards to all, Andrew Simpson


Did your father ever talk to you about the heroic walk out from Deep Glen Bay in 1973?


----------



## smck207

Sandbar said:


> If anyone is interested, on Sunday the 1st of May on the "Sunday Night" program channel seven.
> There will be a story about the Blythe star sinking which my dad was on Alf Simpson,also there is an interview with my sister.
> 
> Sandbar
> P.S. Sorry if the message is short as I have just come home after a stay in hospital for removal of melonoma in the back of the eye. Hard to see at the moment.


Hi Andrew,
There was a book published last month about the Blythe Star - re-investigating the Marine Inquiry findings. The researcher did a great job, I think. 
That 45 year anniversary gathering never eventuated but I'm adamant the 50th will. Please make contact. 
Many thanks, Susan (Chief Officer Ken Jones' daughter)


----------

